# My beautiful boy Ruger



## Lillydog (Feb 4, 2019)

Waiting for me to throw the ball.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

He's a beauty! Nice looking boy.


----------



## ToniTX (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Lillydog (Feb 4, 2019)

Thanks, everyone!
I can pick apart his embarrassing pedigree or bits and pieces of his conformation, but in the end I love everything about him including his ability to play with two boys, his devotion to me, his ability to problem solve, and his crazy, focused energy level. He’s a crate whiner, mud slopper, and so jealous of the cats. 
Oh yeah, and he noses every male visitor in the balls. ?


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

He looks so handsome! What a nice dog!


----------



## Lillydog (Feb 4, 2019)

Kathrynil said:


> He looks so handsome! What a nice dog!


Thanks?
He is so handsome, with his dark sable fur!


----------

